# A few questions now matched hope can help x



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Now with our baby pink match we love her first name but we will change her middle name is that a big deal to do so ? 
Also when intros start she is around an hours drive away and wondered can we get petrol money back or not are there expenses can get ?
Thanks xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't help on the distance as ours is long distance so will sleep over...

We're early may intros 

Can't wait x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Changing a middle name is generally fine.  Most people either change or add middle names.  When you apply for the adoption order it asks what you would like the child to be known as.  When the Judge makes the Adoption Order, he will also make the Order changing the child's name.  I have never heard of a Judge refusing to refuse to change a middle name.

Mileage is claimable at a standard rate or around 16p a mile, or something similar.  It doesn't sound much but we had about an hour's drive to Bladelet's f/c during intros and it came to around £145 in total.  That was about what our fuel costs were.  Raise it at the planning meeting and they should tell you how to claim back.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We also had an hour or so drive - it was actually 23 miles each-way, we didn't realise we would get these expenses back and found out at the planning meeting, they paid us 33p mile (which includes the cost of extras, not just fuel usage - insurance for the journeys, etc).

They may also offer to pay for a night's stay at a hotel if during intros you have a late night and then an early start planned - we had two of these but I decided to sleep in my own bed (I have back problems).

We are also keen to change her middle name, she isn't aware of what it is which makes it even easier for us.  I remember at one of the pre-MP meeting we were asked if we had thought about middle names, apprently adopters will often change them.

Congratulations on your link/match

Paul xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Expenses used to be paid as standard but very recently a few councils have stopped funding them so I would ask. I only know because our sw asked if we would rather be shown all children and potentially fund intros or just children where expenses are paid.  We said we'd fund intros ourselves if necessary for the right match however not all adopters could afford that.  We have been lucky our children's authority funda most of our expenses.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Definitely check with expenses.
First time round we got £500 as a settling in grant and to cover expenses for intros. Fc wasn't miles away.
Second time around with same agency we got nothing. Intros were short and again Fc was relatively local. 
As Diy Diva says things have changed with paying expenses and settling in grants.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

We've changed our sons middle name, the judge didn't even mention it so I'm guessing it was no issue whatsoever.

We were also told we could claim petrol expenses although tbh we never got round to it. The FC lived ten mins drive away, would have spent more on petrol going to work!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We have also changed little mans middle name and we've come up against no problems.

Our petrol rebate was 40p per mile so we ended up getting a good few hundred pound. our drive was approx 45/60 min away depending on traffic. We also had a settling in grant of £500 but I think this was more of a way of keeping us happy as there had been a major mess up that we really could have taken them to town over.


Oooooo exciting time s 😎


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yep changing a middle name isnt a huge biggie..we added one rather than removing the one she had  for our DD as it was her BMs name and didnt feel right taking it away. DS had 2 middle names so we took one away and added one..


we racked up 1000 miles in our intros and did get money back per mile..cant remember now what it was but was a fair deal..


kj x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish I had had my names changed lol
I had three middles names which I have just removed by deed pole and would have loved to have been given a new first name also. Even as a adult I joke with my mum that I wish I can grown in her tummy, and didn't quite feel like theirs because they didn't name me. But now with my slight name change I feel complete.
I gave the deed pole certificate to my mum and dad at our Xmas lunch and it made my mum cry with happiness


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

That's beautiful Disney x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Disney that's lovely xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

It's time round we were paid by mileage, so for each journey we did to placing La for meetings, life Appreciation day etc, then told to take note of our mileage at start if intros and mileage at end and were paid per mile.

2nd intros again long distance we were told to keep petrol receipts, they only told us though after our 3rd trip there and it had cost us at least £60 in fuel each time!!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We claimed for our hotel stay and mileage, they didn't pay for the first 50 miles each day but anything over that. We did get back the hotel cost and £98.00 in fuel costs. We didn't mind as hadn't expected to get money for fuel. It did take 6 months to get it tho


----------

